# 585 porn



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Here's my entry in the 585 bandwagon. Too sick to ride the damn thing yet, but never too sick to drool over it. Even 15 lbs. as shown. Probably rides like a turd, but it's pretty and light.  We'll see if I can pay attention to my doctor and not go for a ride tomorrow. Doubt it.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

Man, I envy you!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Pics don't do it justice.*



peterpen said:


> Here's my entry in the 585 bandwagon. Too sick to ride the damn thing yet, but never too sick to drool over it. Even 15 lbs. as shown. Probably rides like a turd, but it's pretty and light.  We'll see if I can pay attention to my doctor and not go for a ride tomorrow. Doubt it.


There's a 585 f/f at my lbs just like yours. The finish is absolutely STUNNING. You have great pics but until you see one in the flesh, you just can't appreciate it. Congrats. BTW-I'm SURE it doesn't ride like a turd!


----------



## Look-dude (Jan 17, 2005)

*lustful*

great looking ride and 15 lbs. the thing will climb like a moutain goat.
I have a 16 lbs. 461 (59 cm) i cant imagine having anything else.
See you on the road.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Is that Stella Azzura Eleganza bar tape? I love the stiched, 2-tone look.

Also, I noticed some shadow lettering of the LOOK logo on the top tube - is it just the lighting or is it really blue? If so, nice job of highlighting it with the blue sidewalls/bar tape.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

A bike can change your life. Get ready for a good year.

You will ride like a rock star and crazed hotties will be all over you.

Mostly you will love your bike so much you will ride at every opportunity.

congrats,
francois


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

thanks for all the kind words, guys!

BugMan - that is indeed the Stella Eleganza. Dig the style, and it's quite comfy, although it takes a while to dry out if it gets soaked in the rain. The ghosted lettering is actually silver - the blue tape and tires came from my last ride (Kelme scheme 481) but I like how it works out on this one. Might even get a blue Aliante to round it all out.

Scotland Boy - you've got a sweet ride yourself in the 481. Lots more history with that frame than the 585, too.

Turns out it rides pretty nice besides looking sharp.  Truly a dream when pointed uphill. Quick but stable on the descents - note this size small 51cm has a 72 degree HTA which shifts to 73 degrees in M and larger sizes. I'd initially gone with the 481 looking for a more compliant ride, but this is working fine even on sixty mile rides over truly crappy roads. Bit of flex from the seat post and saddle rails plus I've gone to running less pressure in my tires - 120psi instead of 135 makes a world of difference. 

These are points I'm filing away for future test rides, because I'm sure they influenced my inital decision. My 585 test ride was at a Veltec demo where the bikes had Vredstein tires, probably whacked all the way up to 145psi to make them feel fast. Very different feel than 290tpi Vittorias at 120psi. And I tested a size M, which meant less post showing and the saddle farther forward, both of which make for a stiffer ride when seated.

Anyway, love it to death so far. Get to really put it through its paces this weekend at the Ward's Ferry RR here in NorCal this weekend and can't wait.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

peterpen said:


> Anyway, love it to death so far. Get to really put it through its paces this weekend at the Ward's Ferry RR here in NorCal this weekend and can't wait.


Norcal, Petaluma... you're not to far from me here in the South bay. We should have 585 group ride some time.

Good luck in the race. Say hi to my mtb turned roadie friends... Mark Weir and Glenn Fant. They are rookies pretending to be Cat 1. Tell them to stop wearing baggy shorts!

I will be in Pilarcitos time trialing the 585.

francois


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

francois said:


> Norcal, Petaluma... you're not to far from me here in the South bay. We should have 585 group ride some time.
> 
> Good luck in the race. Say hi to my mtb turned roadie friends... Mark Weir and Glenn Fant. They are rookies pretending to be Cat 1. Tell them to stop wearing baggy shorts!
> 
> ...


585 group ride sounds good! Come up for the last Grasshopper (75 miles of climbing including King's Ridge and some dirt.) And I'll be down that way for Ronde van Brisbeen and Pescadero RR later this spring.

Mark Weir is a beast - guy was only 2:30 off Justin England's record breaking pace at last year's Mt. Tam Hillclimb. He rides with some guys I know (Ben C from Specialized and Mark R from Bicycling Mag) and can put the hurt on them, which is really saying something.

Have fun at Pilarcitos. I'd be doing that but I need the mass start races - trying to get my 10 and get out of Cat 5 before someone crashes me out (and scratches the 585.)


----------



## LongSteepDriveway (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hi there PeterPan, nice 585!!*

Just noticed your post that says you're from Northern California (petaluma??). I'm in Sebastopol, and just built up a new 585 also!! Small world!!

We should hook up one day and do a "real local 585 ride". I actually live near Occidental and Kings Ridge, Fort Ross Road, and the like are my local rides.

Sorry to hear about your 481 problem, but I'm sure you're going to have a very good time enjoying the 585. I did a 60 mile ride up Mount Hamilton in San Jose last week with mine, and it was fabulous. Stiff, light, and very responsive.

cheers,
Lenny


----------

